# Need some advice on coatings....



## Schroedc (May 8, 2015)

I'm throwing this in the general woodworking area as it's not strictly a finishing question. 

I picked up a pile of fruit crate ends from my wife's grandmother's basement as we were helping to clean out the house and I plan to frame them with rustic frames and use as art on my kitchen walls but I'm trying to figure out the best way to coat the top side of the end panel to keep the paper label from degrading any further. Most of these have a few condition issues but I prefer the aged look as opposed to buying NOS labels that were never actually placed onto crates.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2015)

Can you show a pic? 

My knee-jerk advice is 2 part epoxy but that could be because I have been using it the past couple of days. You can scuff it up with 180 them 320 and apply a satin topcoat to get rid of the plastic look.


----------



## Schroedc (May 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Can you show a pic?
> 
> My knee-jerk advice is 2 part epoxy but that could be because I have been using it the past couple of days. You can scuff it up with 180 them 320 and apply a satin topcoat to get rid of the plastic look.



That might be a good idea, I was thinking something a little thinner as it'd flow into and under and cracks/gaps/lifts but I might experiment with that.

Here's a pic of a couple of them

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2015)

I use Kleer Kote by us composities. They also make a thinner version check out their *website*. You might also call and ask for Steve. Tell him what you're doing and he can suggest a product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2015)

Maybe something like Krylon spray acrylic. It's supposed to have some UV protective qualities, and it doesn't change the color of the wood I've used it on... Never tried it on paper though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (May 8, 2015)

What about Mod Podge? I have used it a few times over pictures I printed on standard printer paper and it has held up well. One project involved gluing printed pictures onto a frame that I coated in Mod Podge, it has hung by the door (subject to a fair amount of sunlight) for about 15 years and it's still holding up well.

Just a thought.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2015)

I haven't thought about mod podge since my mom was big into arts and crafts. That might be a good idea Jason. It has its limits though. I'd test it out fairly thoroughly before comiiting it to the whole batch. It offers almost no humidity protection.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

